# british expats in brunei



## victoriatyra (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi there are there any brits out there in brunei?? I'm actually lookinf for someone I used to knowso please feel free to reply...


----------



## spike14 (Sep 24, 2012)

victoriatyra said:


> Hi there are there any brits out there in brunei?? I'm actually lookinf for someone I used to knowso please feel free to reply...



I am replying to your other post, where you was looking for a Terry Taylor in Dubai and mentioned aluma systems. Unfortunately you are looking for the wrong person!!!!

My father is Terry Taylor and has lived and worked in Dubai for 8 years, he worked at aluma Sysytems as a regional manager until 2 years ago. My brother still works for them now. My dad is 56. My mum and dad have been married over 30 years and never apart.
So i apologise but this is definately not your father and prob why aluma would not give you my fathers details.

I hope you find you father


----------

